# MacBook + iPod = iPod gratuit !



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

je voulais aller faire ma commande de mon macbook lorsque je suis tombe sur ceci.

Je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais en gros on achete un Mac et un iPod nano et Apple nous rembourse l'iPod par la suite ?
Et l'iPod nano, de quelle capacite ?
Le probleme c'est que je suis effectivement etudiant mais pas aux usa ! j'espere que je peux en profiter...

Si il y en a qui comprenne je suis preneur !

Merci!


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais aller faire ma commande de mon macbook lorsque je suis tombe sur ceci.
> 
> ...





			
				la faq a dit:
			
		

> *This offer isnt currently available in my country. Do you plan to offer it here in the future?*
> 
> From time to time, Apple offers promotional savings on different products and to different customer segments for limited periods of time. Product eligibility is at Apples discretion. Apple cannot comment or speculate on future Apple promotional activity. Please be sure to check back on the Apple promotions page in your region to view the promotions available in your region.




C'est bon de rêver parfois... 
Un jour peut-être ça arrivera en Europe... peut-être...


----------



## AlBundy (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai acheté mon ibook il y a un an il faisait une remise de 150 euros si on prenait un ibook et un ipod, ce que j'ai fait... Ce genre d'offre peut arriver chez nous.


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon de rêver parfois...
> Un jour peut-être ça arrivera en Europe... peut-être...



Arf... Bon ben tanpis alors hein ! je commande deja le MacBook alors ! :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (14 Juin 2006)

Vous n'etes pas de gros ricains donc vous allez devoir payer !


----------



## kanako (14 Juin 2006)

AlBundy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté mon ibook il y a un an il faisait une remise de 150 euros si on prenait un ibook et un ipod, ce que j'ai fait... Ce genre d'offre peut arriver chez nous.


ouais moi aussi, mais en même temps, quand on pose un chèque étranger à la banque (même en euros) on nous retient casiement 30 euros dessus ! donc faut faire attention à ce genre d'offre, surtout si la remise est peu importante (ça vaut plus forcément le coup)

Attends septembre si tu veux voir une telle offre par ici (l'an dernier c'était comme ça)


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Juin 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi aussi, mais en même temps, quand on pose un chèque étranger à la banque (même en euros) on nous retient casiement 30 euros dessus ! donc faut faire attention à ce genre d'offre, surtout si la remise est peu importante (ça vaut plus forcément le coup)
> 
> Attends septembre si tu veux voir une telle offre par ici (l'an dernier c'était comme ça)



Ben le probleme c'est que j'ai besoin du MacBook assez vite en remplacement de mon iBook crame...
et puis y'a aussi un petit peu du "Jveux pas attendre !!! Viiiiiiiiite Mr d'Ups"

Mais c'est principalement pour des raisons scolaire (et ho, je veux bien faire de sql, mais sous acces faut pas abuser hein ! et puis lorsque je travaille, je n'aime pas le faire sur une console )


----------



## kanako (15 Juin 2006)

ah ouais dans ce cas&#8230;
Fais comme bon te semble !


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Juin 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais dans ce cas&#8230;
> Fais comme bon te semble !



En attente d'expdedition :



> 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
> 1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
> 80GB Serial ATA drive
> SuperDrive (DVD+/-RW/CD-RW)
> ...





Delai de livraison : 28 juin


----------



## marygreenwood (17 Juin 2006)

J'ai constaté cette offre également. ... 

Seulement que deux semaines après avoir acheté reçu mon MBP !  J'ai déjà un iPod mini, mais le petit iPod Nano m'aurait bien tenté  En effet, l'offre marche au Canada


----------

